# TSLA, SpaceX and all things Elon Musk



## tech/a (5 February 2020)

There is a buzz around so thought Id open a separate thread to accommodate it.

One of those l*ife changing opportunities* right in front of all of us right now.
I know a few people who own enough Tesla Shares to change their life.

one bought under $100 and another at Just under $200.

me I don’t have any but am excited and happy for friends and family who do.

some valuations go as high as over $10000

which I’d see as fanciful until I see Berkshire Hathaways stock price.
Over $300,000 a share

if Space X is floated I’ll be on it in a flash!


----------



## lusk (5 February 2020)

Im a big fan of Elon Musk, heaps of billionaires on the planet. Not many will be remembered, he will be.

At the moment to many people talking about TESLA, huge volume, l'd be out.


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2020)

The reason Id be holding is that its the Big institutions that can afford this volume
at this price. They smell growth. Elon Musk will continue to grow everything.

I note that all diesel and Petrol Cars are likely to be out of Production by 2035
Short Oil!

This is tangible. This is revolutionary. This is in *OUR TIME!*
My order for 30 is in.
My intention is to set and Basically forget.


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2020)

Bleary eyed 
But picked them up at $778
Check back in a few years.
Just like to have a little skin
In the game.


----------



## ducati916 (6 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> Bleary eyed
> But picked them up at $778
> Check back in a few years.
> Just like to have a little skin
> In the game.





Prior to today's pullback, TSLA at $159B was valued $50B higher than GM, Ford and Fiat Chrysler combined.

How are you calculating the (longer term) value/price appreciation in this stock?

jog on
duc


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2020)

ducati916 said:


> Prior to today's pullback, TSLA at $159B was valued $50B higher than GM, Ford and Fiat Chrysler combined.
> 
> How are you calculating the (longer term) value/price appreciation in this stock?
> 
> ...




Looking forward I don’t think you can put an accurate valuation on it.
Musk is into everything that will rule the world 
Environmentally friendly power 
The technology he wants to put into space with SpaceX is just amazing.

how could we have valued the Property Market in 1996 looking 15 years forward 
Or Berkshire Hathaway when Buffet first took control or Bitcoin at a few $s

in things like this I can’t get my timing perfect but I want to be in it
Right or wrong. The future will be my judge.


----------



## qldfrog (6 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> The reason Id be holding is that its the Big institutions that can afford this volume
> at this price. They smell growth. Elon Musk will continue to grow everything.
> 
> I note that all diesel and Petrol Cars are likely to be out of Production by 2035
> ...



Agree with overall company future.not so much with current price with current market for a buy and hold but i am usually wrong


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

Tesla accounted for about 70 per cent of electric vehicle sales in Australia last year, with the $68,000 Model 3 making up about two-thirds of that figure even though first deliveries occurred only in late August.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...cores-untapped-potential-20200202-p53wx3.html


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2020)

Only purchased 30
If it dives Ill definitely Average down which is the Sin of trading Sins.


----------



## joeno (6 February 2020)

I have a few shares of Tesla... but i'm skeptical of these prices. We really think other highly competitive autos like Ford, GM, BMW, Volkswagen, Toyota, Hyundai etc. are going to drop dead? They'll do what Tesla is doing - with maybe some less miles on the battery but also less $ to the price tag.

People have been saying oil is going to be dead for decades now. Yet consumption is going up...


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2020)

joeno said:


> I have a few shares of Tesla... but i'm skeptical of these prices. We really think other highly competitive autos like Ford, GM, BMW, Volkswagen, Toyota, Hyundai etc. are going to drop dead? They'll do what Tesla is doing - with maybe some less miles on the battery but also less $ to the price tag.
> 
> People have been saying oil is going to be dead for decades now. Yet consumption is going up...




And look for up and comers.
There Leaders Followers and Losers.

BUT the biggest *innovator* in this field is Musk!

And currently his share of World wide car sales is
increasing rapidly.

https://www.statista.com/topics/2086/tesla/

I dont see others with increasing sales.
Tesla is meteoric.


----------



## barney (6 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> If it dives Ill definitely Average down which is the Sin of trading Sins.




Hallelujah …. Tech is human after all

Don't want to derail the thread, but just on averaging down ….. I prefer to describe it as "building a position"   Sometimes its a sensible option when the potential future value of something is hard to calculate. 

Tesla is a good example of that.  (Good to see there is still some fire in the old belly Tech)


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2020)

It would have to tank.
Like most things in life you dont take any notice
until its in your face,

You can call it what you like---self deception is a bitch.
It can certainly be argued that you got it wrong!
I haven't got one that I've averaged down.
I've certainly averaged UP.
Tesla could be the exception


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> *T*esla is meteoric.



Asymptotic would be even better


----------



## ducati916 (7 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> And look for up and comers.
> There Leaders Followers and Losers.
> 
> BUT the biggest *innovator* in this field is Musk!
> ...




Musk:

(a) Musk committed securities fraud (stock manipulation) when he tweeted that he was taking Tesla private at $420, with “funding secured.” This was a lie to scare short sellers out of Tesla stock.

(b) Musk personally called a short seller’s employer, threatening the employer with a lawsuit if the employer didn’t stop the short seller from posting negative research about Tesla on Seeking Alpha and Twitter.

(c) Musk’s bailout of SolarCity – a heavily indebted, money-losing solar company with a broken business model, run by Musk’s cousin. It would have gone bankrupt in a few months if Tesla shareholders hadn’t bought it. By bailing out SolarCity, Musk heaped a money-burning operation and billions of dollars of debt onto Tesla, which was already struggling to break even. Today...where are the solar panels?

(d) Musk’s state of mind (sanity) when he called a British diver rescuing Thai kids trapped in a cave a “pedo” in a tweet. https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/elon-musk-cant-lose

Clearly those are (some) of the negatives. There will be positives. The point being that Musk is erratic. Any one of the above could have seen him removed from his position at Tesla. Like Jobs and APPL (early days) before him, could Tesla survive (in this early phase) his loss? If the answer is no, then the risk to the stock, trading at these multiples is simply enormous.

jog on
duc


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2020)

Duc
Well that does it then
Better load my 30 stock on the
Sell side!


----------



## ducati916 (7 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> The reason Id be holding is that its the Big institutions that can afford this volume
> at this price. They smell growth. Elon Musk will continue to grow everything.
> 
> I note that all diesel and Petrol Cars are likely to be out of Production by 2035
> ...





While I'm sure there are some institutions holding, the majority are held by ETFs. ETFs are (almost by definition) MOMO investors.

My question is:

The TSLA story has been around a while now. Why were you not interested at $200/share (story was the same) but buy at $700+ share?

The fundamentals are much the same now at $700/share as they were at $200/share. 
On a chart basis, this does not fit any of your criteria (to date).

jog on
duc


----------



## Knobby22 (7 February 2020)

One thing I do know is that he is hated by a certain media organisation. You know he donates to both sides of politics!


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2020)

ducati916 said:


> While I'm sure there are some institutions holding, the majority are held by ETFs. ETFs are (almost by definition) MOMO investors.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...




The same reason I missed Gold at $250
When a certain Nate of mine mentioned it 
Way back and Singing Tesla when under $100


Just didn’t take them up.
Typical dumb human nature 
At $700 + it maybe typical dumb human nature.

so been dumb twice in these cases 
Perhaps a third!


----------



## ducati916 (7 February 2020)

Interesting review.



jog on
duc


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2020)

I have 2 mates with a Tesla and 3 at the Golf Club.
Without exception they all *RAVE* about it.

Had the same when I bought a Ford Ranger Wildtrack
Every Toyota friend I have bagged the crap out of it.

5 Years Later I still love it!!!


----------



## qldfrog (7 February 2020)

Car wise, MG (Chinese) is releasing a cheap offer here in Oz:https://mgmotor.com.au/models/mg-zsev/
I drove in  BYD taxis in China: mature and tested technology
But without the automation etc from Tesla but so much cheaper and for most of my driving I do want to be in charge
So I expect Tesla to become the luxury aka bmw equivalent of EV, fords,GM  etc and Chinese will take the market with cheaper basic EV and high ends cars will remain with Maserati EV etc
So competition ahead
But Tesla could be bought back, or start making real profit..How to value


----------



## fergee (7 February 2020)

tech/a said:


> The technology he wants to put into space with SpaceX is just amazing.



If/when SpaceX is listed I will be all over that like a rash! 

I think the biggest opportunity in history will be the burgeoning space industry. It will be on par with investing in VOC or EIC but on a much larger scale.


----------



## orr (17 February 2020)

http://wholemars.com/miles.html

The link above, in my view is an elemental component to the valuation of the vehicle wing of TSLA.
At posting the accumulated miles driven in 'Autonomous' by Tesla's is 2.375Billion miles. What other company has this information about their vehicals?
On this a growing data input and ancillary data collected from Tesla's when not autonomously driven; is laying the basis of the possibility full self driving, but I  suspect before that, the aggressive utilisation of collected information to target Vehicle Insurance for their own vehicles to begin with. 
Ark Invest was onto this awhile back, Hasn't yet been mentioned in the thread. 
Other than to note Buffet's Berkshire is Heavily weighted in Insurance.


----------



## orr (23 February 2020)

Cobalt free LiFePh  By CATL single pack configuration. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ries-in-china-made-cars-sources-idUSKBN20C0RP

The future is seeping into Australia through the cracks. There's been a run on caulking guns and gap filler in Queensland.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 February 2020)

Another candidate for Darwin Awards


> The National Transportation Safety Board says the driver of a Tesla SUV who died in a Silicon Valley crash two years ago was playing a video game on his smartphone while his vehicle was being controlled by a partially automated driving system. Chairman Robert Sumwalt said at the start of a hearing that systems like Tesla’s Autopilot cannot drive themselves yet drivers continue to use them without paying attention.





> “If you own a car with partial automation, you do not own a self-driving car,” Sumwalt said in opening statements. “This means that when driving in the supposed ‘self-driving’ mode, you can’t read a book, you can’t watch a movie or TV show, you can’t text and you can’t play video games.”


----------



## orr (11 May 2020)

Battery Day presentation slated for later this month... We're basically getting back at levels just pre the covid hit... with a company that can sell everthing it produces. 
And the possibility of an in house battery product that will wipe the floor with the competition...
for those with an interest 'hyper change tesla'. These guy's  spruke the upside, informative just the same, with skin in the game.


----------



## fiftyeight (11 May 2020)

tech/a said:


> And it’s $1.97
> Was $1.02 when we bought most of it
> Averaged at 76c
> Nice summary Notting






tech/a said:


> Bleary eyed
> But picked them up at $778
> Check back in a few years.
> Just like to have a little skin
> In the game.




You still on the bandwagon for the above?


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2020)

Yep sit and forget.


----------



## orr (13 May 2020)

It's not my intention to diverge here; That said the South Australian Big Battery has an important association with Mike Cannon-Brookes. And the expansion going on is ???...dyor.
Attlassian(sic)nasdaq 'TEAM'  is a chart that demands attention. my view.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 May 2020)

tech/a said:


> The same reason I missed Gold at $250
> When a certain Nate of mine mentioned it
> Way back and Singing Tesla when under $100
> 
> ...




Wasn't the 3rd when you were spruiking cryptocurrencies?

So this'll be 4.

Anyone can follow him on Twitter to see that Musk is a complete joke.


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2020)

Yep bought some ripple still have it about 50% what I paid have another parcel of a few others at about the same level . 

Might be but has held up well in this environment.


----------



## orr (16 June 2020)

https://www.tesla.com/en_AU/support/autobidder

The above link will explain how your Tesla vehical will make money for you while sitting in the garage.

 So in relation....Reported on a "now you know" YouTube, I'm only taking them at their word;
About a fortnight ago when the price of electricity went negative in the UK, electric vehical owners  were paid to put power into their vehicals..


----------



## orr (17 June 2020)

The question asked at 15:45sec relates to 'AutoBidder'...
Approaching 800,000 preorders for the CyberTruck. On paper(back of the envelope ),circa, $60K U$ X 800,000.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

September 15 is the tentative date for the Tesla's shareholder meeting as well as "Battery Day", at which the electric-car maker is expected to reveal significant advances in battery technology.

The battery event, which Musk has touted as being "one of the most exciting days in Tesla's history", was previously scheduled for May and the shareholder meeting was due on July 7.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (24 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> September 15 is the tentative date for the Tesla's shareholder meeting as well as "Battery Day", at which the electric-car maker is expected to reveal significant advances in battery technology.
> 
> The battery event, which Musk has touted as being "one of the most exciting days in Tesla's history", was previously scheduled for May and the shareholder meeting was due on July 7.



Have Tesla made an annual profit yet?


----------



## basilio (24 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> September 15 is the tentative date for the Tesla's shareholder meeting as well as "Battery Day", at which the electric-car maker is expected to reveal significant advances in battery technology.
> 
> The battery event, which Musk has touted as being "one of the most exciting days in Tesla's history", was previously scheduled for May and the shareholder meeting was due on July 7.




I noted elsewhere on the Electric Car thread that the reason for postponing the  Million Mile battery announcement to September (al.allegedly) was to enable the Teslas factories to actually starting  producing/delivering cars with the new batteries from the time of announcement.

Apparently if companies make announcements of imminent new technologies then many potential buyers will cancel current orders and wait for the upgrade.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_effect


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> September 15 is the tentative date for the Tesla's shareholder meeting as well as "Battery Day", at which the electric-car maker is expected to reveal significant advances in battery technology.
> 
> The battery event, which Musk has touted as being "one of the most exciting days in Tesla's history", was previously scheduled for May and the shareholder meeting was due on July 7.



See Novonix NVX thread for more
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/nvx-novonix-limited.30422/#post-1078849


> ....Novonix also held an investor briefing on June 9 after announcing its "breakthrough" where chief operating officer Chris Burns was asked about the *Tesla rumours*. "There's a lot of coverage around Tesla's expansion toward being vertically integrated and building their own cells. And so they would certainly fall in this list of companies that would be interested in working with us on our materials," he said in response to a question that had been emailed in by an investor and read out by a representative of a communications firm assisting with the briefing.





> Mr St Baker said the group had had confidentiality agreements in place with a number of players when asked about the *Tesla rumours*. "Battery cell makers supplying the automakers are the companies you need to be doing deals with if you're a battery materials company and that's exactly what Novonix is doing," he said. "Publicly available information shows that Tesla buys its battery cells from the established makers, while they are working toward potentially making their own cells in the future."


----------



## qldfrog (25 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Have Tesla made an annual profit yet?



profits?? who cares...;-)


----------



## orr (28 June 2020)

Have TSLA made a profit?
And Who Cares?
read on;
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...-verge-qualifying-profit-four-quarters-2020-5


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

qldfrog said:


> profits?? who cares..



In New York trading overnight, shares in the electric car company rose 3.7 per cent to $US1119.63, giving it a market capitalisation of $US207.7 billion ($298 billion). 

Market cap for Toyota is $US202.5 billion. For perspective, BHP's market cap is $US115.7 billion.







> Our $US1000 price target represents _*50x the long-term FY25 EPS *_ [financial year 2025 earnings per share] earnings power of $US20, an analyst said in an overnight note. Key to this optimism is demand for Tesla vehicles in China, and rebounding deliveries in the US, in the past few weeks. However, the surge in COVID-19 cases could soon check sales yet again in the US.


----------



## lusk (3 July 2020)

Market must be forward looking by 10 years+ Teslas now the largest yet out on the roads how many Teslas do you see compared to Toyotas.


----------



## qldfrog (3 July 2020)

lusk said:


> Market must be forward looking by 10 years+ Teslas now the largest yet out on the roads how many Teslas do you see compared to Toyotas.



You do not understand, Teslas are green and saving the planet LOL


----------



## orr (3 July 2020)

lusk said:


> Market must be forward looking by 10 years+ Teslas now the largest yet out on the roads how many Teslas do you see compared to Toyotas.




Best case 3yrs worst 5yrs... If the battery ramp-up some expect, to be announced in September,  allows constraint issues on Semi Prim mover  production to ease, 3yrs is do-able. Plus So so so much else...
Tesla's as compared to Toyota's ??? wtf?

A short while back; At US $850  Musk is quoted as saying the stocks over priced..People he knew probably bought some..


----------



## orr (4 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Market cap for Toyota is $US202.5 billion. For perspective, BHP's market cap is $US115.7 billion.




Another perspective: At posting; By Market value Tesla is now around the 20th most valuable traded company in the world. Toyota's sales for the last Qtr are off 30%+ as is  every other auto manufacturer world wide.... Tesla is *production constrained*... in   a global Pandemic with  enforced  factory shutdowns of 4 week+... And is still within a hairs breath of posting a profit or actually making one....

What's the chance at again getting some at  US $1000ish/share in this company??? I'm on thr lookout...
go you shorters...


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Bleary eyed
> But picked them up at $778
> Check back in a few years.
> Just like to have a little skin
> In the game.




There are some very happy investors out there!


----------



## barney (11 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> There are some very happy investors out there!




Stop gloating Tech

I was going to post here a couple of days ago when I estimated you were up around 70% or so and call your shout ... I think its up another $150 since then, yes?

You should be able to afford a nice holiday this year


----------



## tech/a (11 July 2020)

Yes Barney I’m going glamping 
Got all the gear and threw some trout 
In the pool.
I’ve cut the lawn and just ordered Uber
Eats 
What are you up to!


----------



## barney (11 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> What are you up to!




I'm coming to your place


----------



## ducati916 (13 July 2020)

For tech/a:




jog on
duc


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2020)

Ah looks like time to bail

my crystal ball sees a great strength until a few days/weeks after the listing in both TSLA and Space X
Opportunity but not obvious!

Will check back


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (13 July 2020)

ducati916 said:


> For tech/a:
> 
> View attachment 105907
> 
> ...




Are you considering to buy some if the IPO goes ahead?

I wouldn't mind having a look at their financial statements.


----------



## qldfrog (13 July 2020)

ducati916 said:


> For tech/a:
> 
> View attachment 105907


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (14 July 2020)

Go Tesla, smashing higher today:


----------



## ducati916 (14 July 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Are you considering to buy some if the IPO goes ahead?
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a look at their financial statements.





I'm hoping DFEN will pick it up.

jog on
duc


----------



## over9k (14 July 2020)

Tesla is absolutely absurd. 

Anyone buying it right now is nuts.


----------



## qldfrog (14 July 2020)

Something to take into account:
"Anyone buying now is crazy" is EXACTLY the same as any existing owner not selling now is crazy.
Can we agree on this financially wide?
So
If you had bought some at half the price 3 months ago or whenever, would you sell?

Now back to Zoom a stock with massive irrational jump as well.: would you buy more today? It fell 5pc, great opportunity to load up?
Or ?
Interesting psyche exercise i think.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2020)

From someone who has the grand total of 30 shares.
Bought them really to have some skin in the game.
Just as I did with Ripple.

Would I sell now --NO
What would make me consider selling.--Some Fundamental reason 
that changed the long term outlook for TSLA.
Would I buy more--probably not.
Space X ---Will I buy.
Not straight on issue but absolutely YES.
I personally think Space X has far more potential than TSLA.


----------



## over9k (14 July 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Something to take into account:
> "Anyone buying now is crazy" is EXACTLY the same as any existing owner not selling now is crazy.
> Can we agree on this financially wide?
> So
> ...



Depends on the bank news tomorrow frog - everyone's spooked by the tightening of credit that duc mentioned.

If that's all chaos, it'll drop further, so sit, wait until just before the inevitable stimulus that follows, then buy.


The hard part with runs this insane is knowing what they're actually going to correct to. Logic has no place here.


----------



## orr (14 July 2020)

over9k said:


> Tesla is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Anyone buying it right now is nuts.




$1794  over night maybe a bit dear?... ATM
But on your recommedation I've put an order in for one more at under $1500. More than happy to miss out on that purchase.
 But if I get it... expect at this point to at least double that before I take my first drive in the cybertruck. Ordered first day.
The company is years ahead of *all* other Auto makers... Then plus heavy transport plus world wide charging network plus solar residential/commercial plus residential/utlity scale storage with your battery vehical or static being part of a VPP via auto bidder...
Ark Invest's  modeling of the future platooning of the Electric Semi puts transport costs at lower than rail per tonne general freight.
I want nothing more than serious critique... love to hear it.

Though the situation for Tiawain could throw a spanner in the works; for a few things.


----------



## qldfrog (14 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> From someone who has the grand total of 30 shares.
> Bought them really to have some skin in the game.
> Just as I did with Ripple.
> 
> ...



If you allow me @tech/a , funny that a market veteran like you is not selling now, yet would not buy..
And we agree the difference is not CGT or brokerage?
We are all prisoners of our own mind
Otherwise 100% agree with you about space X.


----------



## over9k (14 July 2020)

orr said:


> $1794  over night maybe a bit dear?... ATM
> But on your recommedation I've put an order in for one more at under $1500. More than happy to miss out on that purchase.
> But if I get it... expect at this point to at least double that before I take my first drive in the cybertruck. Ordered first day.
> The company is years ahead of *all* other Auto makers... Then plus heavy transport plus world wide charging network plus solar residential/commercial plus residential/utlity scale storage with your battery vehical or static being part of a VPP via auto bidder...
> ...




Oh I'm in total agreeance with you about it absolutely being a long position. But always buy the dip, which is well & truly overdue.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2020)

Frog

Lots of reasons other than being "evidently" scared **** less.
Capital allocation I may not have a lazy $25-50K lying around.
If I wanted to double my capital (around 25K) Id get about 16 shares.
We could get a 30% more out of it or a 30% retracement which would
only magnify the open profit loss.

My trading style is that if you want to hit something---Hit it at the get go.
This trade was to just get some skin in the game.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2020)

over9k said:


> Tesla is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Anyone buying it right now is nuts.



day traders plaything .... 
from Robintrack, which shows that







> .. over the past 24 hours Tesla was added to 49,194 new accounts.



... now Robinhood has 457,500 accounts holding Tesla.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (14 July 2020)

over9k said:


> Tesla is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Anyone buying it right now is nuts.




They are sticky and emotional EV investors; like Basilio and Value Collector on here. No engineering or financial knowledge; just emotion in the belief that EVs will be 100% eventually. Hydrogen vehicles will begin to directly challenge EVs within the next decade, and might render them obsolete.


----------



## over9k (14 July 2020)

Dona: 

Which probably explains the 20 billion (all time record) in shorts now against it.


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2020)

over9k said:


> Dona:
> 
> Which probably explains the 20 billion (all time record) in shorts now against it.




That will be interesting
They all have to be covered at sometime.
Either when the pain exceeds funds
or they reach a profit that is deemed acceptable

So either way they will feed it!


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (15 July 2020)

over9k said:


> Oh I'm in total agreeance with you about it absolutely being a long position. But always buy the dip, which is well & truly overdue.




Are you buying the dip this time?

I can't bring myself to buy in.


----------



## over9k (15 July 2020)

Nope not yet. It's run what, 50% in three weeks? 

Even a correction halfway would get us down 25% off now. But like I said, logic has absolutely no place here. Let's see what earnings season does to it.


----------



## qldfrog (15 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Frog
> 
> Lots of reasons other than being "evidently" scared **** less.
> Capital allocation I may not have a lazy $25-50K lying around.
> ...



Fair points


----------



## orr (23 July 2020)

4 qtrs of profit...
The S&P index'ers need circa 30 million of the float...
That ladies and gents; is an underpinning.


----------



## over9k (23 July 2020)

The question now is whether it keeps running - you don't run an index fund by being stupid.


----------



## joeno (23 July 2020)

I sold at 400, 600, 900, and 1000 points. Boy do i regret. But i'm not buying back at these prices.

Apple exploded because they created a whole new market. Tesla is just joining an existing one and priced as if they have a 50% market share of the entire world auto industry...

I love the Musk. I always believed in him... but man this is ridiculous.

They made 500m in profits in the last 4 quarters... a venture capitalist will value Tesla at a whole $10B (exl growth potential).


----------



## over9k (24 July 2020)

Exactly - it's at mania point. As to what it'll actually level out at/correct to is anyone's guess. Same thing for when it'll happen. 

I'm keen to open up a decent position in it as a long thing, but not going near it with a bargepole until some kind of proper correction has occurred.


----------



## basilio (24 July 2020)

The interesting thing about Tesla is that it is now turning a profit.  It is not just one of those big ideas that  keep expanding and building up more "value" but relying on cash injections to stay afloat.

It is now producing, selling and making a decent dollar. The rest of the automotive world is now attempting to move ASAP to EV cars. We understand that in a few months time Tesla will announce the immediate production of a million mile battery pack that will effectively make EV cars cost effective with ICE cars. And much more.

Is all this sufficent to justify the current hype ?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 July 2020)

basilio said:


> The interesting thing about Tesla is that it is now turning a profit.  It is not just one of those big ideas that  keep expanding and building up more "value" but relying on cash injections to stay afloat.
> 
> It is now producing, selling and making a decent dollar. The rest of the automotive world is now attempting to move ASAP to EV cars. We understand that in a few months time Tesla will announce the immediate production of a million mile battery pack that will effectively make EV cars cost effective with ICE cars. And much more.
> 
> Is all this sufficent to justify the current hype ?




Making a profit is better than making a loss.

How long it's sustained will be the test.

If it can make a profit in these troubled times, it's worth buying.


----------



## over9k (24 July 2020)

Sure, but at what price?


----------



## orr (28 July 2020)

The Construction progress of the Berlin Giga-Factory was always going to be of intense interest to me given the staggering roll out in Shanghai...Although early stages Berlin is hitting goals on par or ahead of Shanghai.
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/07/2...fficiency-keep-up-with-shanghais-speed-video/

God help Australias Manufacturing sector; Because nothing we're seeing from Government policy is.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2020)

SpaceX brings NASA astronauts home safe in milestone test flight .

_Hats off for this achievement_


----------



## orr (8 August 2020)

Update drone footage of GigaBerlin:


----------



## Pocoyo (26 August 2020)

lusk said:


> Market must be forward looking by 10 years+ Teslas now the largest yet out on the roads how many Teslas do you see compared to Toyotas.




And how many electric Toyotas  you see on the roads compared to Tesla? )


----------



## Pocoyo (27 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> They are sticky and emotional EV investors; like Basilio and Value Collector on here. No engineering or financial knowledge; just emotion in the belief that EVs will be 100% eventually. Hydrogen vehicles will begin to directly challenge EVs within the next decade, and might render them obsolete.




You need ~50 kWh to produce 1kg of Hydrogen when 1kg of Hydrogen has 39 kWh of energy density, dead technology within next decade.


----------



## over9k (27 August 2020)

Several big name analysts upgraded their price targets tonight. You'll see it's bounced yet again. 

This stock is insane.


----------



## Pocoyo (27 August 2020)

jumped yesterday, one day left before the split, sadly we wont see $420 most probably


----------



## orr (17 January 2021)

There's a bit of chat here and there _on the wires, (_ARKX this week)_,  _ regards 'Space' ... Gali Russell @ HyperChange has just done a pull apart, with no holds barred on his own bias/take, on StarLinks, possible, future financials.... This is a 'space' I'm watching; looking up at night has always filled me with wonder...


----------



## Value Collector (17 January 2021)

orr said:


> There's a bit of chat here and there _on the wires, (_ARKX this week)_,  _ regards 'Space' ... Gali Russell @ HyperChange has just done a pull apart, with no holds barred on his own bias/take, on StarLinks, possible, future financials.... This is a 'space' I'm watching; looking up at night has always filled me with wonder...



I can’t wait till there is space tourism like orbiting restaurants, or bed and breakfasts on the moon.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> I can’t wait till there is space tourism like orbiting restaurants, or bed and breakfasts on the moon.




Not in our lifetimes sport.


----------



## over9k (17 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Not in our lifetimes sport.



Depends how old you are


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Not in our lifetimes sport.




Nor in their lifetimes Bill.


----------



## Value Collector (17 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Not in our lifetimes sport.




I don’t know about that, things are moving faster in that direction than ever before, and hopefully I have at least another good 40 years left and a growing pile of income producing assets.


----------



## orr (21 January 2021)

My earlier post is relivant to *StarLink... *not  SpaceX.
If there's no discernable difference between those two I'm talking to the wrong crowd.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2021)

*A new world record has been set for the number of satellites sent to space on a single rocket.*

The 143 payloads, of all shapes and sizes, rode to orbit on a *SpaceX **Falcon *rocket that launched out of Florida.
The number beats the previous record of 104 satellites carried aloft by an Indian vehicle in 2017.
It's further evidence of the major structural changes taking place in space activity that are allowing many more actors to get involved.
This shift is the result of a revolution in robust, miniaturised, low-cost components - many taken direct from consumer electronics such as smartphones - that mean pretty much anyone can now build a capable satellite in a very small package.
And with SpaceX offering to transport those packages to orbit for just $1m, the commercial opportunities will continue to open up.









						SpaceX: World record number of satellites launched
					

Entrepreneur Elon Musk's SpaceX company delivers 143 satellites to orbit on a single rocket flight.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Value Collector (25 January 2021)

orr said:


> My earlier post is relivant to *StarLink... *not  SpaceX.
> If there's no discernable difference between those two I'm talking to the wrong crowd.




Starlink is owned by Space X isn't ???

Isn't Starlink just the satellite internet constellation being constructed by *SpaceX* providing satellite Internet access and other functions for military use etc ? or am I missing something that warranted your passive aggressive response?


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> I can’t wait till there is space tourism like orbiting restaurants, or bed and breakfasts on the moon.




Here you go VC. 









						Space tourists paying $71m each to be first all-private International Space Station crew
					

Space tourism will resume in January 2022 with three men joining an eight-day mission to the ISS, using a SpaceX Dragon capsule for the first fully private flight to the station.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## SirRumpole (30 January 2021)

Is Tesla a bubble waiting to burst ?









						Are Elon Musk and Tesla the next bubble waiting to burst?
					

Tesla is now valued at more than Toyota, Volkswagen, Daimler, General Motors, BMW, Honda, Hyundai and Ford combined. But don't expect that to last, write John Rice and Nigel Martin.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## qldfrog (30 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Is Tesla a bubble waiting to burst ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took so long for people to wake up, tesla will be 2020s Enron


----------



## Dark1975 (26 February 2021)

Thoughts for tesla


----------



## Lucky777 (26 February 2021)

People are valuing the company about 10-20 years ahead, I’m still a long term holder and will keep it. The cyber truck coming out of production later this year will bump it up again. I look at it as a 90’s Apple share.


----------



## Dark1975 (26 February 2021)

Lucky777 said:


> People are valuing the company about 10-20 years ahead, I’m still a long term holder and will keep it. The cyber truck coming out of production later this year will bump it up again. I look at it as a 90’s Apple share.



Diffently a great company, with bright futures, tho just see this current price overvalued at the moment , plus I sold my lot of tesla last week after he announced he would take bitcoin as payment?? bitcoin is unstable as they come , why would you take a coin that has no stable currency, plus that the fact bitcoin uses 1% of the world's energy to mine , ironic 
That being said I will buy back in better times 😒


----------



## orr (23 March 2021)

The YouTube algarithum threw up a Legacy  Auto Makers advertisment to me a couple of weeks back it showed the 'Cubiod' format on a display indicative to Self Driving displays.

Since that point two incredabliy useful sessions between Dave Lee and James Doumar have been uploaded to YouTube giving a deep dive into Tesla's FSD neural net and Chip architecture. And Tesla's lead and barriers to entry.
For the those with a financail interest or thinking of one, it's time worth putting in. 
Dyor....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

Elon Musk Leaves Vladimir Putin Stranded on Earth 
_Sixty years after Yuri Gagarin's historic flight, Russia's space industry can't get its act together._

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/...ay-s-space-race



> _Russia is still a heavyweight. It remains one of few nations to reliably launch humans into space. For much of the past decade, U.S. astronauts have relied on Russian Soyuz craft to get to the International Space Station. But that is coming to an end, and past breakthroughs are increasingly distant.        _





> _A new generation of rockets and craft has seen endless delays. There’s been too little creativity, too much wasteful spending and some embarrassing malfunctions. The 2011 Phobos-Grunt mission meant to mark Russia’s return to interplanetary exploration never made it. That same year, NASA launched its successful Mars Curiosity Rover_.




... Cost per kilo ($) for current launch systems:



Source: Center for Strategic and International Studies


----------



## orr (15 April 2021)

Could always be a coincidence ...but I'd like to think not.

Tesla brings it's next Show Room to the 'Shire' ...
Corner of Taren Point Rd and Parraweena Rd Taren Point .
That's a point the Federal member for the area will feel right up his 'jacksie'... 








						Tesla coming to the shire
					

The fit-out for a showroom and service centre is expected to be completed in about two months.




					www.theleader.com.au
				




And another to a grifting car dealer from the Area, Tynan motors...
Micheal Tynan (Liberal) got him self elected to council in the 70's and had the DA zoneing  changed on his property  on the Princes Hwy to allow his car dealership, and has been into peoples pockets ever since, after the application was knocked back by the previous council admin... Micheal did his best work for the nation few years back when he died...


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Elon Musk Leaves Vladimir Putin Stranded on Earth
> _Sixty years after Yuri Gagarin's historic flight, Russia's space industry can't get its act together._
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/...ay-s-space-race
> ...



You have to give it to Musk, initially i wasn't a fan, thought he was full of pizz and wind, but I have to admit it shows what private industry can achieve with a focused charismatic leader at the helm.
I have to take my hat off to him, these days all the critics are playing catchup.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 May 2021)

another aspect of Tesla and all things Musk, in an article on the future world of EVs (from Platinum International):

_The secret ingredient to Tesla’s success, however, is likely its high vertical integration, which is unique in the auto world. The company designs its own battery cells, computer chips and software. It also manufactures a high proportion of its value-added parts (including battery packs, motors), assembles its own vehicles, sells directly to consumers and runs its own charging network. This vertical integration was necessitated by holes in the nascent electric vehicle ecosystem at the time, and means the business is closer to its customers, can run on lower costs (by shaving supplier margins) and innovate quickly. However, the downside of this model is that it ties up significant capital and leaves the business chronically reliant on growth, which can be dangerous in a cyclical and competitive industry.









						Automakers: Driving Over a Cliff? – ShareCafe
					

The automotive industry is at a tipping point. The hyper-valuation of new entrants and historically low valuations of incumbents points to the market’s assessment of the winners and losers. Platinum are less sure.




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				



_
kind of catchy, eh?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 June 2021)

"Around two years after having the project approved and one year after finishing construction of the tunnel, The Boring Company's transport loop beneath the Las Vegas Convention Center has now started transporting passengers. ...

"As it stands, The Boring Company's Las Vegas Convention Center Loop consists of a pair of one-way tunnels that connect passenger three stations built around 40 ft (12 m) beneath ground level. The entire end-to-end 1.7-mile (2.7-km) journey can be completed in less than two minutes, with passengers able to hop on and off electric Teslas that are steered through the narrow tubes by a human driver at top speeds of around 40 mph (64 km/h)



			https://newatlas.com/urban-transport/elon-musks-las-vegas-tunnel-passengers/undefined
		


_- sounds a bit like the Monorail_


----------

